# nvidia kernel module error



## Seeker (Nov 29, 2010)

8.1 amd64 - 4 GB ram

After I kldload nvidia module, I get this error:

```
nvidia0: <Quadro NVS 135M> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_busmaster
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: 0x10000000 bytes of rid 0x14 res 3 failed (0, 0xffffffffffffffff).
nvidia0: NVRM: NVIDIA MEM resource alloc failed, BAR1 @ 0x14.
nvidia0: NVRM: NVIDIA hardware alloc failed.
device_attach: nvidia0 attach returned 6
```

Looking at official support, this guy has a same laptop type (mine is D830), same graphic card, also runs FreeBSD 8 amd64 and has an *exactly a same error message!*

Now, he has also received a reply from staff.
Can anyone translate it to me? 

What I need to do, to achieve _that_, what he said, problem was?!
CMDs??

Here are some sysctls, related to my card:

```
hw.nvidia.version: NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  256.53  Fri Aug 27 20:27:42 PDT 2010
hw.nvidia.registry.EnableVia4x: 0
hw.nvidia.registry.EnableALiAGP: 0
hw.nvidia.registry.NvAGP: 1
hw.nvidia.registry.ReqAGPRate: 15
hw.nvidia.registry.EnableAGPSBA: 0
hw.nvidia.registry.EnableAGPFW: 0
hw.nvidia.registry.Mobile: 4294967295
hw.nvidia.registry.ResmanDebugLevel: 4294967295
hw.nvidia.registry.RmLogonRC: 1
hw.nvidia.registry.ModifyDeviceFiles: 1
hw.nvidia.registry.DeviceFileUID: 0
hw.nvidia.registry.DeviceFileGID: 0
hw.nvidia.registry.DeviceFileMode: 438
hw.nvidia.registry.RemapLimit: 0
hw.nvidia.registry.UpdateMemoryTypes: 4294967295
hw.nvidia.registry.UseVBios: 1
hw.nvidia.registry.RMEdgeIntrCheck: 1
hw.nvidia.registry.UsePageAttributeTable: 4294967295
hw.nvidia.registry.EnableMSI: 0
hw.nvidia.registry.MapRegistersEarly: 0
hw.nvidia.registry.RegisterForACPIEvents: 1
hw.nvidia.registry.dwords:
```


----------



## Seeker (Nov 29, 2010)

Ups, I thought there was just a 1 reply, as huge banner covered sight below ...

Ok, so I did:

```
echo 'debug.acpi.disabled="sysres"' >> /boot/loader.conf
```
Now it works, even I have no clue, what does it mean?

I guess I'll try to recompile nvidia driver, without ACPI support.


----------



## kusanagiyang (May 31, 2017)

Hello Seeker,

Am I glad to find your post!  This made me run freebsd with 3GB memory for months...  Now I can plugin some more memory into the system.  Mine is a Dell D630 (Quadro NVS 135M).
Did you ever find out more why it worked?


----------

